# Kostenlose Sounds & Musik?



## RedNifre (10. Jul 2008)

Wo bekomme ich eigentlich Musik und Soundeffekte für mein Spiel her? Gibt es da irgendwelche empfehlenswerten kostenlosen Quellen?


----------



## Illuvatar (10. Jul 2008)

Such am besten bei google nach "Gemafreie Musik" / "Gemafreie Sounds"


----------



## Quaxli (10. Jul 2008)

Soundeffekte gibt's z. B. auch hier


----------



## EgonOlsen (10. Jul 2008)

Unter remix.kwed.org/ gibt es hunderte Remixes von alten C64-Musiken. Gema fällt dafür sicher nicht an, allerdings müsste man die Verwendung wohl mit dem Autor abklären und wie die Rechtslage bei solchen Neuauflagen ist, weiß ich leider auch nicht genau. Stört aber zumindest seit Jahren keine S...niemanden.


----------

